# Meilleur client Twitter gratuit



## Youpi Tux (10 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,
Je me suis inscrit sur le forum pour vous demander votre avis sur un point qui reste sombre selon moi :
Quel est le meilleur client Twitter gratuit selon vous ?

Stéphane


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2009)

J'ai installé Twitterific, qui est gratuit alors que la version pour ordinateur est payante. Cherchez l'erreur.


----------



## Youpi Tux (11 Juillet 2009)

En fait, j'hésite entre iTwitter et Twitterrific.
Personne n'a de code de promotion pour Twittelator Pro ou pour Tweetie ? :rateau:
Et quelqu'un saurait me dire où trouver Twittelator Lite ?

Merci d'avance encore une fois,
Stéphane


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai installé Twitterific, qui est gratuit alors que la version pour ordinateur est payante. Cherchez l'erreur.



Twitterific est gratuit pour Mac, faut lire en entier



> Twitterrific can be used free of charge with no limitations. Development is funded in part by inline Ads via The Deck.



En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise Tweetie sur mon iPhone, déjà très satisfait de la version Mac.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Twitterific est gratuit pour Mac, faut lire en entier



Effectivement. Merci.


----------



## Youpi Tux (11 Juillet 2009)

J'ai récemment découvert Tweetie, et il est pas mal, effectivement, mais un peu cher :'( 
Personne n'a d'avis de Twitterena ?
Sinon, je pense que j'irai vers Tweetie.*
WebOliver*, peux-tu m'envoyer des screens par MP s'il te plaît ? Ceux du web sont peu nombreux 

Merci d'avance,
Stéphane


----------



## wcone (11 Juillet 2009)

Dans les gratuits il y a aussi TweetDeck.
J'hésite entre iTwitter et Tweetie... Je pense que je prendrai la première en promotion !


----------



## Youpi Tux (12 Juillet 2009)

J'ai téléchargé iTwitter le jour de sa sortie donc gratuitement, mais je ne le trouve pas incroyablement bien fait, et un peu lent.
Donc je pense que je vais acheter Tweetie.

Stéphane


----------

